
"Tom is Not My Friend" - How long does it take MySpace users to unfriend Myspace founders - nostrademons
http://blog.compete.com/?&int=1041
======
ed
Better to use the permalink:

<http://blog.compete.com/2007/04/23/myspace-tom-is-not-my-friend/>

